# Kit car skyline



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Just testing waters here so no flaming me straight away.

How many people would be interested in getting skylines the kit car way?

Rolling chassis and engine and tranny seperately?

Like i say just testing the waters?

Thanks


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm sure they would be plenty that would love to have them. We have many enquiries every week from U.S customers doing this same thing. It's a pitty they have to strip a killer car to bring it in.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes it is a shame.

After talking to my sister usa company yesterday and talks with the nhtsa R32 will not be allowed to be imported after the recent decision is finalised and they are still unsure over the R34's due to obdII issues even though the facility are available to sort those out  

And R33 will only be 1997-1998 years due to dual airbags...its all getting a bit silly really right now and so kit car will be the only way for the majority of models.


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Whatever it takes. If someone wants the greatest car on the planet, do whatever it takes to make that dream come true. Like the saying goes, "if you build it, they will come!"


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Anyone know how much a Kit car would be and what comes with it? I am new to kit cars, dont really know much about them. Do they come as 1 whole car just taken apart or is it cut in half..cause I hear people saying you get the front half or something like that..Some info on kit cars would be great. I might look into gettin a skyline the kit car way


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

in the US its not illegal to imports car parts and its not illegal to assemble those parts into a vehicle etc.

A skyline kit car is a very broad term and does not constitute an actual kit car in its truest meaning.

The skyline would be taken apart in japan, these are the parts that would be removed

Engine
transmission
bumper
hood
intercooler
trunk
rear bumper
doors
seats.

You would then be left with a rolling chassis. All parts are shipped to you seperately and you would put them together and get the car emmissions tested and titled and dependant on which state your in an inspection of the vehicle.

You would then have a state legal car. But this would not work in the state of california.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

:thumbup: 
i been saying this crap for a long time


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

well if anyone is interested in this then email or pm me and lets see what we can do....as you can tell from my user name you can guess what i do  lol


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

i havn't looked recently, but what would it cost to get a '94 GT 2.5?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

A really nice low mileage example would cost you about $5000-$6000 and really nice highly modified will be a little more. Then add the shipping and dismantling of the vehicle and your looking at about $10,000-$13,000


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

that sounds too good to be true.... know of any? And how low is low? i know the japanese never really put serious miles on there cars.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

by low mileage i mean sub 50000miles


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

This is a good example of what you would get for that money silver is a 1996 and the white is a 1997


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Hell, at that price you may as well get two of them!


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

theres no way you are getting a Skyline, even a GT for that price. If you can truely get me a 96 GTS for $10,000, PM me.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

skylineimports said:


> in the US its not illegal to imports car parts and its not illegal to assemble those parts into a vehicle etc.
> A skyline kit car is a very broad term and does not constitute an actual kit car in its truest meaning.


Dissassembling a vehicle for the purpose of importation using the Kit Car policy is illegal:


EPA Kit Car Policy said:


> Motor vehicles must comply with the Clean Air Act and may not be disassembled nor purchased in a disassembled form for the purposes of evading the Clean Air Act or the Imports regulations.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

GTS R33 are worth nothing in japan other than highly modifiied examples even R34 GTT are only fetching the same money as a good R33 gtr

PM sent


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> Dissassembling a vehicle for the purpose of importation using the Kit Car policy is illegal:


Your taking the term to litterally there fella....its just a way to describe it, but there is a little more to it than just that.. But i assure you the vehicle is no way illegal and will be a state legal car.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> Dissassembling a vehicle for the purpose of importation using the Kit Car policy is illegal:


you have to love this clown,here some guy from the US who lives abroad and never imported anything into the US.I guess he thinks cause he from US that means he should have credibility on importatin into US when he never did any of it.man hes worst then those 15 year olds think they know how to import a car cause they cut and paste from web sites.
well im going to stoop to your level and do cut and pasting
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/FAQ Site/pages/page2.html

A disassembled vehicle that is shipped without an engine and transmission is treated for importation purposes not as a motor vehicle, but instead as an assemblage of motor vehicle equipment items. Such an assemblage can lawfully be imported into the U.S., provided any equipment included in the assemblage that is subject to FMVSS, but was not originally manufactured to comply with that FMVSS or was not so certified by its original manufacturer, is removed from the assemblage prior to entry into the U.S. Equipment items that are subject to the FMVSS include tires, rims, brake hoses, brake fluid, seat belt assemblies, glazing materials, and lamps, reflective devices, and associated equipment.

If a vehicle is shipped without its engine and drive train, it would be treated, for importation purposes, not as a motor vehicle but instead as an assemblage of motor vehicle equipment items. In this instance, the vehicle would be entered under Box 1 on the HS-7 Declaration form, which covers motor vehicle equipment not covered by a standard, or manufactured before the date that an applicable standard takes effect. Any items included in the assemblage that are subject to an FMVSS (brake hoses, brake fluid, glazing, lighting equipment, seat belt assemblies, tires, rims) that were not manufactured to comply with the applicable standard, and/or were not so certified by their original manufacturer, must be removed from the assemblage and exported or destroyed before entry

6. Motor Vehicle Titling and Registration


NHTSA is not responsible for regulating the operation of motor vehicles on public roads in the U.S. or for titling or registering motor vehicles for such operation. That is instead the responsibility of the individual States. Some States may require a manufacturer's certificate of origin (MCO) or manufacturer's statement of origin (MSO) to register a new motor vehicle. These are not federally required documents. NHTSA, therefore, is not in a position to offer guidance to prospective vehicle manufacturers or vehicle purchasers on obtaining a needed MCO or MSO. Consumers with questions regarding these documents should direct those questions to their State’s Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV).

that Kit car crap,i guess you never seen a title of a Kit car here in the states.there is 2 types of titles i seen that are givin to those cars,assembled from parts or a regular state title.when people import these cars,they import them as parts and there assembled from parts.man just keep your mouth shut cause only thing that comes out of it is crap ,and for someone who lives over sea`s the best you can do is a 4 dr gts 32 and you put in a RB20det come on :loser:
stay on automotive forums,cause those dumb asses will believe anyone and maybe there you can get the respect you want :loser:


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks celm :thumbup:


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm glad that someone else spoke before me. Talk about hitting the nail on the head Celm. Just make sure that I am the first to be notified when the traveling circus is in town.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

This is a waste of a post but props Celm


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

any time guys it was my pleasure.this clown went on a few forums and called me a scam when i can take him and show him 8 jDM cars all under 1 roof i imported right now!! and 2 of the car i have there is 1 other in US and the other may be the only one here


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The two paragraphs posted about importation are two separate purposes.

The first one applies, Importation of a disassembled vehicle, the actual second paragraph for that is this:
_If the assemblage is shipped with an engine and power train (even if those components are not installed), it would be regarded for importation purposes as a motor vehicle, and would have to be either manufactured to comply with all applicable FMVSS, and be so certified by its original manufacturer, in the form of a label permanently affixed to the vehicle, or be determined eligible for importation by NHTSA and be imported by an RI or by a person who has a contract with an RI to bring the vehicle into compliance with all applicable FMVSS after importation._ 

Being shipped with an engine & powertrain is what is happening, even if they are on seperate containers, ships, etc.

The second paragraph you put in (mentions the HS-7) is for the importation of a Vehicle for Parts (NOT to be used on the road!)
Additionally, if you remove the items subject to FMVSS that are not complient, (as you are signing that you have when you fill out the form) it leaves you missing some important parts. ie. the doors, Fuel system, seats, etc.

Now, that leaves the engine, which under the way you like to import it (3520-1): _code W - non-chassis-mounted engine to be used in a light-duty vehicle or light-duty truck or motorcycle which is currently covered by an EPA certificate or will be covered by an EPA certificate prior to introduction into commerce._
Since it is not currently covered by an EPA certificate, that leaves you with this: _an EPA form 3520-1 must be filed at the port of entry and the vehicle imported by an eligible ICI who must ensure that the kit car body/chassis complies with all applicable emission requirements. At the present time, there are no ICIs eligible to import kit cars._

As far as titling, we've been over that, I know that vehicles can be imported the way mentioned above, and I know that MANY states will title any car without even looking at it or what is should be titled as. I know Florida for example has Kit Car, Assembled from Parts, and Rebuilt as title options... I also know they rely on you to mark the box and give you a regular title if you don't.

I have never doubted that you have non-comforming vehicles in the US. What people who consider buying these vehicles need to know is that they are not road legal. If they are operating them and some law enforcement agency catches that they are not, they are going to have the vehicle confiscated and pay large fines.

I have imported/exported several vehicles and rolling chassis to the US, among other countries, which is one of the reasons I am overseas. And ALL of them have been legal, I don't need loopholes and schemes, like some. I, unlike Evolution Imports, don't have to tell Mr. Jack Mclaughlin from the EPA that the imported vehicles have "Ford Focus" engines.

I'm sorry you don't like my project car, it's a nice sleeper though. I know the TVR, Lotus Elise and Audi TT's here don't like a 4 door passing them. And the nice thing about keeping the RB20 varient, is that it stays a 500 series reg in Japan, alot easier to keep road legal there.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

florida doesnt use kit car or rebuild
and another one who says they imported but cant show any proof


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

GTES-t, do you really think i dont know what i am talking about?

I deal with exports for a living!

When you really know what your talking about come back and talk then


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

It has been a few years since I titled a vehicle for Florida, so things may have changed. But the application still lists Kit Car and Rebuilt in section 3:
http://www3.hsmv.state.fl.us/Intranet/dmv/Forms/BTR/Milpak/82040.pdf
Again, they rely on the applicant to check the boxes, and if they don't they get a regular title.

And sorry, I have no reason to show proof of the vehicles I have imported. I personally don't care if you believe me or not. The proof is all on NHTSA's site that they have been legal, they have all been on the eligibility list, over 25 yr rule, parts without any FMVSS items, or US spec w/ required Certificate of Origin stating it meets standards.
The only exception was the biggest pain, reimporting an '82 Camaro from Japan that did not have it's US title. Even with the VIN (most states did not keep databases at that time) there was no record of it being US or not. So it required an RI (and $2000) to verify it meet US standards.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

If your a kit car manufacturer outside of the usa what your talking about does not apply.

Now lets get back onto the topic rather than a bitching contest of who knows what as it does not present the correct facts as they are and only makes people more confused over the subject rather supply the actual facts!


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> It has been a few years since I titled a vehicle for Florida, so things may have changed. But the application still lists Kit Car and Rebuilt in section 3:
> http://www3.hsmv.state.fl.us/Intranet/dmv/Forms/BTR/Milpak/82040.pdf
> Again, they rely on the applicant to check the boxes, and if they don't they get a regular title.
> 
> ...


You know when FL uses that form, when the car already has a TITLE and your registering the car for someone else .when I take the cars down to be titled we don’t even see this form

but you did prove to us you know how to cut and paste


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

I have added some ebay listings if anyone is interested 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...=4611493585&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

The listing was removed =( Did Ebay not allow that kind of sale or something?


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

it was removed cause someone complained to eBay, if they get 1 complaint it gets yanked. I bet it was a fellow forum member


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

some one has complained for some reason gggrrr.

If you need to know anything just check here

www.skyline-imports.com


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, not me, even though I'm sure you think I did.

eBay actually tend to pull ANY Skyline listed for the US. They have been screwed with a LOT of scam sales in the past and they pull the ads as soon as they see them.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

ah that must be it then....but they should have the curtesy to tell you not just do and at least ask to see documentation 1st.....bloody egay


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

those bastards (ebay).........by the way, I had a dream last night that someone took my car apart....weird! :cheers:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

quick question, how hard would it be to find a black stock r32 gtr? and can you get me a deal on one, as in, around 10-12 not 18k


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes can do R32 gtr's in that price range shoot me an email at [email protected] or our web site www.skyline-imports.com


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I checked out the site and was just wondering what all the prices listed include, and it says that the price includes shippin is that to america?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

yes shipping to the usa is included.

email me if you want to discuss more at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## cave_man (Apr 11, 2007)

*hey i want to talk to you about getting a skyline kit car??*



skylineimports said:


> well if anyone is interested in this then email or pm me and lets see what we can do....as you can tell from my user name you can guess what i do  lol


 so i want a kit car but i really cant get a hold of it for another year before i can actually
get one from you. So please keep in contact.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

we no longer sell skylines. Look around for one already iin the usa. Thanks


----------



## cave_man (Apr 11, 2007)

*why not*



skylineimports said:


> we no longer sell skylines. Look around for one already iin the usa. Thanks



why do you not sell skylines enymore?? i really want one and i cant seem to find one in the usa do you have eny ideas??


----------



## nlt1984 (Jul 27, 2007)

Seems that nobody is importing skylines anymore.


----------



## c jackson (Mar 2, 2007)

if your looking for something i might be able to help. pm.


----------



## 1Ash2ley3 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Shipping a GTR back to the states...*

Heeeey,
I live in Japan and i recently bought a Skyline GTR R33 V-spec. I heard you can't ship these back to the states unless you ship it back as a kit car? And I don't really know how to do that... But it's a 25,000 dollar car... so I don't want to pay a lot of money to have it messed up :S
So does anyone know exactly how this would work? and about how much and what i have to do?
Thanks


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well in order for it to be done that way there are certain things i would suggest doing prior to takeing it apart...

first i would get it all certified, which means dot headlights, OBD-II emmisions system, AS1 or AS2 glass... and what ever else your state requires...

then i would take the car to a shop that can dismantle the entire car, then you ship the body of the car, seperate from the engine and drive line, seperate from the interior, then you put it back together and have the car registered as a homebuild/kit car which is a grey market vehicle...

there is a company in florida(i think) that is currently bringing in skylines this way to the usa, perhaps you could get in touch with them, they are RB-Motoring, and work something out... they are car lovers like us...

hope this helps, and id reall get in touch with them because they will know more about this than me as im a canadian not an american


----------



## Jedi Smore (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a question. I am an armed forces member in Okinawa Japan and I own an R33 GTS-t and am trying to figure out how to get it back. I heard that as an armed forces member we get some kind of waiver or something but can't find any documentation. Also as for disassembling, if I have my car completely disassembled do I need to change out the glass and headlights before I bring it back or can I do all of that when I put the car back together?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

if the glass is AS1 or AS2 it should be approved, as for the headlights i believe you can get e-coded headlights which are also safe, because those lil smart cars only have e-code headlights...

one of the stipulations with bringing a skyline back as a military personal is that you must own the vehicle for at least 1 year while stationed prior to bringing it back... then you can bring it back, but in order for it to be legalized it must still meet the other required regulations... and then i think you must keep it for 1 more year before you can sell it...

id go hop onto some military forums and ask around, im sure there are fellow soldiers,sailors, and aviators who have done this


----------



## billwong (Dec 18, 2008)

If anyone is interested in doing the kit car thing. We can do it here from Canada, and save you the trouble of assembling the car. We have done it with a few other vechicals.
I will look into it with Skylines, anyone interested, please message me.


----------



## rbgodzilla (May 22, 2009)

Shadao said:


> if the glass is AS1 or AS2 it should be approved, as for the headlights i believe you can get e-coded headlights which are also safe, because those lil smart cars only have e-code headlights...
> 
> one of the stipulations with bringing a skyline back as a military personal is that you must own the vehicle for at least 1 year while stationed prior to bringing it back... then you can bring it back, but in order for it to be legalized it must still meet the other required regulations... and then i think you must keep it for 1 more year before you can sell it...
> 
> id go hop onto some military forums and ask around, im sure there are fellow soldiers,sailors, and aviators who have done this


well i was stationed in japan for 4 years and had the pleasure of owning a R32 gt-R and a R33 GTS-T......man i miss those cars!! I tried to bring the gt-R back and talked to Personal Property about it. They had no problem shipping back one car for free(benefits of being in the military) but they would not ship it without a contract from a Registered Importer stating that they are going to do all the modifications needed and within 3 months of the car arriving in the states. They needed to see the contract and input that into my Personal Property before they would do anything with the car. 

I was like "Nice, then it's done, im going to bring my Skyline back!!" Well then I started making calls but no RI wanted to deal with Skylines....so I had no contract. I was also advised that even though a RI gives you an estimate of price, they don't always tell you about the port charges, customs charges, etc etc. 

I ended up selling the gt-R and bought a FD. Tried to bring that back as well but for some reason the RI's said that they dont want to deal with RHD cars any more. They said it needed to be converted before it arrives in the states and I argued that that is the reason i was calling them, because that is their job. Well nobody seemed interested to i sold the FD, and the R33 and am now stationed in Cali.....missing the Japanese scene.

This is what happened to me and I hope it is a little insight as to what could possible happen even though we are military with some benefits.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

sounds like you got hooked up with the wrong RI's... i know of many who deal with canada primarily, but some who also deal with the usa and the ones who gave you the run around were too lazy to do there job...

the whole RHD must convert it is BS BS BS BS BS BS... jeep sells brand new RHD cherokee's at no extra cost just gotta request it... there is no law in the usa or canada that prohibts RHD vehicles and there insurance rates are also not any different when compared to a similar make and model...

another case of the man holdin the lil guy down


----------



## rbgodzilla (May 22, 2009)

Shadao said:


> sounds like you got hooked up with the wrong RI's... i know of many who deal with canada primarily, but some who also deal with the usa and the ones who gave you the run around were too lazy to do there job...
> 
> the whole RHD must convert it is BS BS BS BS BS BS... jeep sells brand new RHD cherokee's at no extra cost just gotta request it... there is no law in the usa or canada that prohibts RHD vehicles and there insurance rates are also not any different when compared to a similar make and model...
> 
> another case of the man holdin the lil guy down



well i think i went through most of the list from the NHTSA website and i either got the "we don't do RHD" or "We don't deal with Skylines". 

IF anyone knows who I can talk to about registering a Skyline here in the states please let me know. I will probably be back in Japan next year and still have connections for low cost cars.


----------



## lglgtr (Aug 21, 2009)

skylineimports said:


> This is a good example of what you would get for that money silver is a 1996 and the white is a 1997


I am lucky: I have one of the 63 Totally 50 State Legal[Registered in Ca 5 times; Federalized in 2000] R32 MOTOREX GT-Rs.

I have some pic at the following URL to also show the legitimatisy of what is needed to not get hassled bt the "gestapo " Cops.
ImageShack® - is822100's Profile Page

I am very knowldgeable on what you need to have and what to do for Federalizatiom_*[it is not easy!]*_


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Easy it is not. had a buddy bring over a BMW from Germany ( some German only model, whatever) and it cost him almost $15K to get it legalized. I mean we're talking seat belts, air bags, side impact beams, cross beams, bumper supports, emissions, OBDII crap, AS1 glass, headlights, tail lights, side marker lights, mirrors, ect...it was a pain in the ass for him and for me since he stayed at my house to save on rent!!

I remember Kaizo sold kit cars of the Skyline that covered all of the NHTSA needs for road legality (as far as the whole crash stuff and lights go) and obtaining a 17 digit VIN for the chassis. They did not sell engines, but had links to importers. It was hit or miss for a Skyline, as they only sold what they had and took no requests (they said it was because they took their time to find good examples of cars). I don't know if they are still in business, but might be worth looking into.

Jose


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

id be REAL careful with your illegal GTR32 there lglgtr only the GTR33's were legal... 

the R32's and R34's were not legal because motorex lied about them being the same vehicle as the R33's.... as if you have not heard of the motorex scandal... jeez...

thankfully if your car is an 89 you only have to wait 5 more years to be hassle free


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Shadao said:


> id be REAL careful with your illegal GTR32 there lglgtr only the GTR33's were legal...
> 
> the R32's and R34's were not legal because motorex lied about them being the same vehicle as the R33's.... as if you have not heard of the motorex scandal... jeez...
> 
> thankfully if your car is an 89 you only have to wait 5 more years to be hassle free


Umm...dude, you obviously don't know shit. All the cars that were sold by Motorex are legal. the Government grandfathered them in because they were all ready being sold and legalized to customers. After the scandal, thats when the government said from that point on the only skyline that can be legalized in the states is the 96-98 R33 skylines because thats all the crash test data was based on.

geez dude, don't you read? :banhump::loser:

Jose


----------



## Jhon Butcher (Jan 9, 2010)

The nissan skyline can be shipped to the US by first shipping it to Canada and then having it shipped to where you live. depending on where that is, the skyline could be illegal, you would have to check emissions laws for your state. many people have successfully transported skylines to the US.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Jhon Butcher said:


> The nissan skyline can be shipped to the US by first shipping it to Canada and then having it shipped to where you live. depending on where that is, the skyline could be illegal, you would have to check emissions laws for your state. many people have successfully transported skylines to the US.


Not true anymore. Any Skyline (that wasn't a Motorex Skyline) is illegal in the states, unless you go through the whole fed requirements (DOT requirements, EPA requirements, other misc fees and Fed requirements) and that can total to about $15K and it's only for the 96-98 Skylines. Kaizo kit cars, I just found out, are no longer legal. Kaizo is a company in Greenland. They thought they got around these requirements by removing the engine, reinforcing the frame (adding things like side beams and bumper supports) and get DOT legal lights. They sold them here in the US as a 'kit' car, obtaining VIN #'s for the chassis, and leaving it up to the customer to get a motor and deal with the EPA on their own. Now the fed's are on to this scheme and have been actually seizing Kaizo kit cars. It seems hope is lost for importing a Skyline (unless of course you get the 96-98 R33 and do the whole $15K legalization process). So if you want to ship a Skyline and drive it on the streets, go ahead, because the fed's aren't playing around anymore. You could always wait 4 years until the 1989 GTR32's are legal through the 25 year law, also. :balls:

Jose


----------

